# A picture of me!



## ICE (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought it would be an enticement to guests to see the inspector that is talking to them.  You may recognize me from inspections of your work.  This really puts me out there.

*Please, everyone do not post a comment that gives me away.* Guests can't see pictures. Let's keep them wondering........ maybe it's him.

Tigerloose







It takes 89 seconds to register


----------



## fireguy (Jul 4, 2011)

That is not an inspector.  That is the contractor telling the inspector "I have always built fences and mailbox supports that way.  I never had one fall down!"


----------



## ICE (Jul 4, 2011)

fireguy said:
			
		

> That is not an inspector.  That is the contractor telling the inspector "I have always built fences and mailbox supports that way.  I never had one fall down!"


Oh you could be very wrong.  That's an inspector with a pointer in each hand.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like a VET to me, "Thanks for your service sir!"

It's not Uncle Bob, he ware's an Indiana Jones hat!

pc1


----------



## ICE (Jul 7, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Looks like a VET to me, "Thanks for your service sir!"It's not Uncle Bob, he ware's an Indiana Jones hat! pc1


Bob's just a kid compared to me.  This picture was some years ago.  It was the day after a trampoline accident.  That took a while to get over.


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 8, 2011)

That's an inspector with a persuader in each hand...


----------



## High Desert (Jul 8, 2011)

ICE, that can't be you! That's my uncle Arnie.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a picture of me.   I am looking at a recent, very questionable

Framing inspection by a local framer.





" Darn it, ...something just doesn't look right ! "

.


----------



## ICE (Jul 8, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of me.   I am looking at a recent, very questionableFraming inspection by a local framer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a thread here where many people posted a picture.  I got Drobysh going with that one.  He hasn't been here since I came back.


----------

